
NYC Functional Programmer. Fresh on the job market. What's out there? - nycfp
I joined Google earlier this year, but I left because I realized that I wanted to get back into functional programming and machine learning. I found a startup that seemed to be doing that kind of work (Scala, machine learning) and I applied, received and offer, and subsequently left Google to join this startup.<p>Unfortunately, I learned that the manager outright lied about the company's financial situation. This morning I spoke to one of the investors and discovered that the details given to me about the company's prospects were completely false-- not fudged, not puffed, but outright lies. Investors named who had never heard of this place, order-of-magnitude misrepresentations.<p>I don't work with unethical people. So I am not joining this startup. That puts me freshly on the job market. I don't want to go back to Google because I dislike C++, and I'm not thrilled about working for someone who thinks it's okay to lie to people to get them to join your company.<p>What is out there for a functional programmer (experience with Clojure, Haskell, Ocaml, Scala) in New York? I prefer small (funded) companies over large ones, and I'd strongly prefer to be in machine learning, but the latter is flexible.
======
romboton
If you are serious, we can talk. We are a startup based out of NYC and are
working in this space. n a n d y a l @ google's mail. (remove spaces)

------
actionbrandon
virtu, jane street, knight

------
josephcohen
hey - say hi

josephmco @ gmail. com

------
michaelochurch
There's said to be a lot of Scala in New York, and Scala's a pretty great
language.

~~~
achompas
Right. I'll start by saying that Foursquare's data team uses Scala. Might be a
good fit for you there.

~~~
gtani
meetups are well attended

<http://www.meetup.com/ny-scala/#upcoming>

